# Overhaulin'



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What would you do/how would you react if that Overhaulin' show butchered up your car??
Just watched one were they freakin chopped the roof off a `65 Thunderbird, and then didn't put anything back on the top?!?! I know it's chip foose, but I'd freakin blow a gasket and kill the guy if they did that to my GTO!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know what you mean. But look at it this way: you could always sell it at Barrett-Jackoff for lots of money. Personally, I don't like the "slammed" two-tone look. we all know what I like..."blown-retro-resto-mod"!!!arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I see some of the stuff they do and I shake my head. I am not into resto mods. If they took my '70 and got rid of the Rally II's and put chump wheels on it I'd freak. If they dejudged it and put wild paint schemes on it made a low rider out of it or filled out the trunk with hip hop sub-woofers and removed the ram air 3 and replaced it with non poncho guts I'd take em all out.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I run 50 50 on most his stuff except for the wheels most of those I don't care for. Guess I'm not a big fan of the larger wheels on the Ole school Cars. But hey cutting the top of a ford I'm okay with that!!!! LES


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I understand the physics behind very low profile tires. I just don't like tbe looks of a set of 20" wheels with "black rubberbands" on them. ....a set of Cragar s/s with L60-15's now that looks sweet!:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Speaking of resto mods....check out the 65 GTO in June 2010 Hot Rod mag. Also 0n pg 71 (Mickey Thompson add) there is a 67 post that is like 3500lbs of Viagara!! arty:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I guess I'm on the other side of the coin. Chip, take 'er and do whatever you want, just leave the top on........


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like up to 17" torque thrusts with big brakes on muscle cars, no rubber band tires or stupid advertisement on the side of the car. 20's suck.
I'm with Eric, L60s on the back and air shocks, but not too high. 
Resto mod, OD tranny, nice wheels, 17's, tires, and big power. Keep the classic lines and nice paint. Classic air and make it usable 12 months of the year, unless you are up north, then 7 months.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jetstang said:


> I like up to 17" torque thrusts with big brakes on muscle cars, no rubber band tires or stupid advertisement on the side of the car. 20's suck.
> I'm with Eric, L60s on the back and air shocks, but not too high.
> Resto mod, OD tranny, nice wheels, 17's, tires, and big power. Keep the classic lines and nice paint. Classic air and make it usable 12 months of the year, unless you are up north, then 7 months.



:agree -- my defintion of resto mod.


----------



## DJN (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd be fine with getting selected as long as someone very close to me helped in the design and kept Chippy on a short leash...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

DJN said:


> I'd be fine with getting selected as long as someone very close to me helped in the design and kept Chippy on a short leash...


DUDE ! It is usually the WIFE who helps Chip pick the colors !!!!!!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I wish they'd come take my '98 Grand Prix (Don't touch the GTO). I'll accept what ever Overhaulin' does. If it was "Pimp My Ride", then I'd be scared.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a 1988 Toyota 4Runner I ordered new. Mother Nature has not been kind but the thing runs like new. I'd like to have that overhauled. I look every day to see if its missing. I was browsing their site and it was stated they are not accepting any requests. With my luck the wrong overhaulin gang would take it.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

they probably don't travel far from where Fooze operates in any case.


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

I've seen just about all of the shows.
I would say about half the cars Chip did an excellent job on.
The other half I didn't like so much.
Chip is into using two colors on a car and some cars that type of paint doesn't compliment them well.
I have to agree, Chip would be on a tight leash if he ever wanted to do my GTO.
Oh, by the way, some of the owners did do a few minor changes to their cars after Chip finished with it.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

BWinc said:


> they probably don't travel far from where Fooze operates in any case.


And is that fair he needs to be doing one in every state!!!!!!! LES


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Honestly, most of the cars he get is a piece of junk that would've never gotten completed anyway. That's why the owners crap their pants when they see their cars because they know their pride and joy dream-mobile would have ended up a planter in the front yard anyway.


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

Guess it really depends on the car. I mean I'd be pretty upset if they mad my car a roadster but it did look good on the T-bird. But as far as making upgrades on muscle cars Foose usually does a pretty good job in keeping with the classic side of the car. Like the old school Challenger he did in the 2 tone sublime green and black with the sublime green cuda' stripe, and still maintained a classic look. Even the 67 Tempest and 66 Mustang kept great inline with classic style. As far as the sound systems and big wheels I guess its my generation I love them. And making a great sounding clean install like in all those cars is harder than alot of people think.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Mongoose said:


> Guess it really depends on the car. I mean I'd be pretty upset if they mad my car a roadster but it did look good on the T-bird. But as far as making upgrades on muscle cars Foose usually does a pretty good job in keeping with the classic side of the car. Like the old school Challenger he did in the 2 tone sublime green and black with the sublime green cuda' stripe, and still maintained a classic look. Even the 67 Tempest and 66 Mustang kept great inline with classic style. As far as the sound systems and big wheels I guess its my generation I love them. And making a great sounding clean install like in all those cars is harder than alot of people think.


Also the person that's in on the the actual set up and taking of the car has an idea of what the owner wanted to do to the car. So Chip isn't just throwing caution to the wind and hacking someone's car up the way he wants to. It's normally spot on to what the owner wanted and turns out a helluva lot better that what the owner probably would have done. PLUS IT DOESN'T COST THE OWNER A PENNY!! Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh Chip, where are you? Keys are in it!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Any shade of Dark Black is fine with me Chip !


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Eric, don't think Chip is coming to NY. Do you??? Les


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Naaaah. nobody comes here unless they have to! Eric


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ya know, if he wanted to pull out everything in my car, fix everything better than new and put it all back together for me, i'd let him. it'd only be another couple thousand getting the paint/interior back the way i want it which is far less $$$ than the car actually needs invested at the moment.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I know Chip sits down with the "perpetrator" and goes over the transformation. I'd think he'd keep it relatively close to what the owner would approve of. The last episode I saw was if I recall a Chevelle with a vinyl top. I recall the dad saying he really loves that vinyl top. During the resto Chip says that vinyl top is GONE. He didn't like it. I watched for the reaction on the owners face when he took his first look and I didn't see him missing it but maybe later he was. I can say I would be pissed but if I had a car in dire shape with no funds to fix it up and I was presented the car all done up I'd be the most gracious SOB alive.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Also the person that's in on the the actual set up and taking of the car has an idea of what the owner wanted to do to the car. So Chip isn't just throwing caution to the wind and hacking someone's car up the way he wants to. It's normally spot on to what the owner wanted and turns out a helluva lot better that what the owner probably would have done. PLUS IT DOESN'T COST THE OWNER A PENNY!! Sounds like a good deal to me.


There is a cost to the person who was in on it. They have to agree to pay the state sales tax on all items installed on the car. If your wife were to sign you up, and you were selected, your wife would be on the hook for those taxes. I don't know how you would claim that on your income taxes either, but I'm sure the federal government would have their hand out for that also.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

say they spend 10k on parts (not labor, no tax on that), here in texas that'd be $875 in taxes. still a damn good deal.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's what I was kinda thinking. Sales tax, bring it on. For that same $10k it would cost us Wisconsinites only $550. So he spends $20k, $1100, no problemo...... Even if CA is higher, no biggy......


----------

